# لاول مرة وتحدى 2013 جميع ترانيم ( فـــــــــــــــريق المس ايدينا ) على رابط واحد فقط مباشر .



## بولا وديع (12 يوليو 2013)

لاول مرة وتحدى 2013 جميع ترانيم ( فـــــــــــــــريق المس ايدينا ) على رابط واحد فقط مباشر .














جميع ترانيم فريق المس ايدينا
فقط وحصرى عندنا فقط





( الترانيم )

1. ام الــــنور
2. واحد من احلي الرهبان
3. قوســــة جــــيدة
4. حبــــيبة اي حــــد
5. بجد كان من نفسنا
6. حصلت حكايه
7. احـــــنا قدهـــــــــا
8. لــــيه كل حـــاجـــه
9. جـــــوا البــــيوت
10. ســيدنـــــــا
11. مفضـــلش فيــــنا
12. حـــاجــــات كـــتير
13. اسلاميه اسلاميه
14. مـصر بحبها
15. مــيكرفونات
16. نسجد لاسم الثالوث
17. نورى نورى
18. معرفش ليه
19. حبيبين
20. عشان خاطرى
21. مصر جديدة
22. حبك يا ربى
23. فرحتى
24. لسان غشاش
25. وهــاعيش وياك
26. أنــا هــبدأ
27. ولسه مصدق
28. بخسر كرامتى
29. انا مش هخاف
30. ملايكة
31. طبيعة الأيام
32. حكاية فى حياتى
33. لــحــن ارحــمــنــا
34. لما بنادى عليكى ياعدرا
35. لوحدى
36. أول يوم
37. ساعات بضحك
38. افتحى يا سماء
39. هنصلى
40. مش هنبطل يوم
41. حلم أهم- دير مارمينا
42. خلود النيل
43. صفحة بيضا
44. جايلك
45. انا مـلـكـك انـــت
46. اللى بينى وبين بلادى
47. كان بيحب البلد دي
48. لحن ثوك تى تى جوم
49. إلــمــس إيــدينـا
50. بــكــره هتـتدبـر
51. كبير العيلة
52. كنت فاكر
53. خايف اسيبك
54. الناس المنسيين
55. فى وشوش
56. سيب ضحكته
57. روح الله
58. لما اكون تعبان حفله
59. شاب كان عمرو 23 حفله
60. مزيكا -بكره هتدبر
61. ترنيمة م الأول حفله
62. اخر حاجة بفكر فيها
63. شعبا قويا
64. بننده عليك
65. من يوم ماسيبتك
66. خطوط متلخبطة
67. دا يسوع
68. انت احق بى
69. الشوارع والميادين
70. بجد مفيش
71. طوبى للرحمة على المساكين

تــابعونا كـل ماهـو جـديد وحــصرى دائمــا
على منتدى الحياة الابدية - هدف كل قبطى
 

















سيرفر مباشر
 Size : 302.96 MB
      (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





 ( رابط مباشر من سيرفر المنتدى )
el7aiaelabadia
        http://el7aiaelabadia.com
 
استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة






















​​


----------



## peter math (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## e-Sword (12 أغسطس 2013)

*مش عارف احملة ممكن تحط اللينك ؟
*


----------



## بولا وديع (13 أغسطس 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط 
اسف على التاخير


----------



## MICHO_FARAG (5 مايو 2014)

برجاء تجديد الرابط


----------

